# Quit Lyft today , finally moving to something better.



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

quit lyft today , got a more stable and better paying job , sorry lyft but after eliminating prime time , doing mileage cut from 90 to 60 mi , eliminating the 3 tiered weekly bonus system , and testing the 35 c mi rate in other markets ( means coming here sooner or later ) . it’s time to hang up the keys and have something better. thank you to the various members on this site who posted valuable info and tips the last 3 years .


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Congrats and all the best to you. I think many of us still hang around this site for giggles.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

kevin92009 said:


> quit lyft today , got a more stable and better paying job , sorry lyft but after eliminating prime time , doing mileage cut from 90 to 60 mi , eliminating the 3 tiered weekly bonus system , and testing the 35 c mi rate in other markets ( means coming here sooner or later ) . it's time to hang up the keys and have something better. thank you to the various members on this site who posted valuable info and tips the last 3 years .


Congrats?


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

ABC123DEF said:


> Congrats and all the best to you. I think many of us still hang around this site for giggles.


thank you , I will hang around the site as well


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

kevin92009 said:


> quit lyft today , got a more stable and better paying job , sorry lyft but after eliminating prime time , doing mileage cut from 90 to 60 mi , eliminating the 3 tiered weekly bonus system , and testing the 35 c mi rate in other markets ( means coming here sooner or later ) . it's time to hang up the keys and have something better. thank you to the various members on this site who posted valuable info and tips the last 3 years .


You did the right thing because Lyft lately has been showing orange busy areas to drivers and not paying them Primetime, all while Lyft charged Primetime to customers. So apparently Lyft has no many asses drivers for them now, that Lyft thinks it is more important for drivers to know busy areas instead of Primetime.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Lyft has definitely tightened the purse strings since I started three years ago. They used to be considerably better than Uber when it came to $$ and promotions. Now the opposite is true. 

Best of luck to you.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> You did the right thing because Lyft lately has been showing orange busy areas to drivers and not paying them Primetime, all while Lyft charged Primetime to customers. So apparently Lyft has no many asses drivers for them now, that Lyft thinks it is more important for drivers to know busy areas instead of Primetime.


they are shady , i never go into a range zones , it's a waste of time.



losiglow said:


> Lyft has definitely tightened the purse strings since I started three years ago. They used to be considerably better than Uber when it came to $$ and promotions. Now the opposite is true.
> 
> Best of luck to you.


the cuts are getting way out of hand , mileage , prime time , and weekly bonus are shot down in denver now.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Good luck!

I'm going down to probably 10 hours or less a week very soon myself. If Lyft does the 35 cent crap here or brings Shared I'll probably completely turn off their app and just do Uber. Working for that low of a rate just makes no sense. It would be like working only for gas money and thus wasting my time for free.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> Good luck!
> 
> I'm going down to probably 10 hours or less a week very soon myself. If Lyft does the 35 cent crap here or brings Shared I'll probably completely turn off their app and just do Uber. Working for that low of a rate just makes no sense. It would be like working only for gas money and thus wasting my time for free.


thank you , i'm liking my new job much much better , after they took the weekly ride challenge bonus from me a couple weeks ago i said enough is enough , that's $275 wk x 4 weeks cut in an instant , that's spitting in my face , plus they took prime time and lowered mileage within the last few months , can't let people keep walking all over you


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

kevin92009 said:


> thank you , i'm liking my new job much much better , after they took the weekly ride challenge bonus from me a couple weeks ago i said enough is enough , that's $275 wk x 4 weeks cut in an instant , that's spitting in my face , plus they took prime time and lowered mileage within the last few months , can't let people keep walking all over you


There's No future in entry level ground transportation.

The smart drivers are jumping.
Uber and Lyft will survive however drivers will always be disposable


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Cold Fusion said:


> There's No future in entry level ground transportation.
> 
> The smart drivers are jumping.
> Uber and Lyft will survive however drivers will always be disposable


your right there is no future in it. it's ok for side change but not for a main income


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

kevin92009 said:


> your right there is no future in it. it's ok for side change but not for a main income


Yes, those days are indeed over.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

I'm embarrassed to admit I did 3 Lyft rides last week in LV. I normally do 1 every other week. BTW...$18 for the 3 rides, including a $2 tip. That's $6 a ride...I make twice that with Uber.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

Conga-rats!!!!


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

part-timer said:


> Conga-rats!!!!


thank you , the last month has been so free and lively.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

kevin92009 said:


> thank you , the last month has been so free and lively.


Good for you man. Life is too short to let uber/lyft screw you up.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

part-timer said:


> Good for you man. Life is too short to let uber/lyft screw you up.


your right , and to this day their still dropping rates in different markets


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Panhandling?



mbd said:


> Panhandling?


That was a cheap shot at lyft, even though I am driving for them with a 100% AR and O% cancellation 
This could possibly start a impeachment hearing from the UP board ?


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

mbd said:


> Panhandling?
> 
> 
> That was a cheap shot at lyft, even though I am driving for them with a 100% AR and O% cancellation
> This could possibly start a impeachment hearing from the UP board ?


to be honest some panhandlers in my city can make more than Lyft drivers they lock down certain corners at certain intersections and they know the money is good and that's why they choose not to work and instead do that. But to be fair that doesn't apply at all people who are panhandling


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

i would beg for money if it would pay well why not . and congrads on your new job . the people still driving at these low rates are grinding there cars to the ground and wont have money to fix them. in the long run lyft will lose a lot more drivers then what there thinking .
lyft uber you can kiss my ..........


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

i was just thinking the same thing about my car , I bought my vw diesel With 16,000 miles a couple years ago and I have a proximately 180,000 now , so I put 160,000 miles on it for mostly uber and lyft And I am so lucky this car has not given me any engine problems yet but if I would’ve kept driving for Uber and lyft then like you said I would definitely have a broken car and no way to pay for it with those low wages


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

kevin92009 said:


> to be honest some panhandlers in my city can make more than Lyft drivers they lock down certain corners at certain intersections and they know the money is good and that's why they choose not to work and instead do that. But to be fair that doesn't apply at all people who are panhandling


I'm convinced they make much better than min wage around here in Orlando-ish,

wheras Uber makes min wage minus expense,


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I'm convinced they make much better than min wage around here in Orlando-ish,
> 
> wheras Uber makes min wage minus expense,


your probably right


----------

